# Looks like blood under shell!



## crouch3006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Worried for my tortoise! Woke up this morning to find his shell like this  can some one give me any advice on this please. I am lead to believe he is a Herman and about 3 years old. He used to be active and would forever climb about now he seems to struggle to lift him self up, doesn't use his back legs much and now his shell




Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 3, 2014)

Take him to the vet! He has a serious problem. Keep him warm and hydrated until you can get him in. Good luck.


----------



## crouch3006 (Apr 3, 2014)

He's going in tomorrow! Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## amanda8781 (Apr 3, 2014)

Please take him today if you can and good luck! I hope everything works out for the best!!!!


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 3, 2014)

Please keep us informed about his status.


----------



## crouch3006 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm trying to get him across today! Hope he is going to be okay. I will let you all know how he gets on...thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## ascott (Apr 3, 2014)

May we see a picture of the plastron please...also a picture of this tortoise face so species can be id'd...

What type of substrate do you use?


----------



## crouch3006 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have had Tiddles at the vets today he's had an X-Ray which nothing showed up. It looks like he may have Fallen onto his shell or been dropped (I have young children) but He is moving around ok and eating well. Only advice given was to try and improve his diet and weigh him every week and the colouring should pass over time[OK HAND SIGN][TURTLE]


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2014)

I was going to say it looked like he had been stepped on, but thought I should hold my tongue.

I hope all goes well for Tiddles.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2014)

Tiddles is a captive bred russian tortoise. Testudo horsfieldii.

Here is a care sheet:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-80698.html

And this might help too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-45180.html

Does he roam loose on the floor sometimes?
What is his diet and UV source?


----------

